
Patriot Supersonic Magnum 64 GB USB 3.0 Flash Drive Speeds Review - orrsella
http://orrsella.com/2013/07/speed-review-patriot-supersonic-magnum-64-gb-flash-drive/
======
schrodingersCat
Thanks for this review. I glad to know that there are other brands that are
just as fast as the sandisk extreme. I'm probably still going to wait until
post-Christmas sales start

